# Anyone take this course?



## ka00 (Mar 4, 2019)

This guy’s videos keep popping up in my YouTube feed. What he says always seems sensible and helpful but his site looks spammy so I am skeptical. That video thumbnail is ridiculous, for example.

He has a free course. Anyone take it? Thoughts?


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah, I liked the free course. 
Why not just do it? It's free after all and pretty short. 

I haven't joined his Syndicate though, as I'm not sure it's worth it for me. 
Great videos though. I highly recommend his YouTube channel.


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 4, 2019)

R. Soul said:


> Yeah, I liked the free course.


Ditto..


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah I took it and am a member of the SYNC Edge program and have gotten signed with 3 libraries since joining...they also have The Sync Academy that gives you pointers from people that are already in the business doing different genres of music. It gives me inspiration if nothing else! Sometimes I think I dot need it anymore but always come back to get inspiration..good luck and give the free one a try, you can form your own opinion then!!!


----------

